# Tuning broadhead



## 2GemsRanch (Jun 27, 2015)

Should a 3 blade broadhead be lined up with fletching or staggered in between the fletching?


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

there is no benefit to haveing your fletchings line up with your bh. how would you line up a 2 blade or a 4 blade. just saying. the main thing is to have you bow tuned and shooting properly.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I do and I shoot a 3 bladed head with the cock feather out, it gives you a little more clearance on your riser.


----------

